# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2008 >  MSSQL charset problem

## MortalKiller

I have a problem with the database on my site, when a recording canhinho to a file in BD, the path is saved type this: 

"upload/introdu??o/galeria/forma??o"

should be well "upload/introdução/galeria/formação"

I think this is an error of charset .... how can I change this? 

Thanks

----------


## MortalKiller

Well other question... how can convert a MSSQL tou MySQL?

----------


## rmiao

1. You may need save them in unicode column like nvarchar, and put N in front of string like N'upload/introdu&#231;&#227;o/galeria/forma&#231;&#227;o'.

2. You can cop data from mssql to mysql with ssis package or via linked server.

----------


## MortalKiller

> 1. You may need save them in unicode column like nvarchar, and put N in front of string like N'upload/introdução/galeria/formação'.
> 
> 2. You can cop data from mssql to mysql with ssis package or via linked server.


Ok, so I need put in my web page code, when receive the string a letter N before the string? I'm not good in mssql and asp, I good with php and mysql, please can you explaim me better like "Explaim me for dummies" LOL

Thanks LOL

----------


## rmiao

N tells sql this is unicode string, read unicode in sql server books online.

----------

